# Got my new rocket today



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

me soo happy, i was said it's the first sw sl4 in my country


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

And what country would that be? Glad to see you are a Campy guy. Please post a photo of the complete bike built up!


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Bike. Love the color combo.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> And what country would that be? Glad to see you are a Campy guy. Please post a photo of the complete bike built up!


Japan?


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

EightFiveTwo said:


> Japan?


Slovenia


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice looking bike. Very nice.


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

thx guys, yes like said Slovenia, im hardcore campy fan, i'll use 08' record titanium group, pics will follow.


----------



## killjoyken (May 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the full build. She's beautiful!


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

thx killjoyken, the more i'm looking at it the more i like it..


----------



## TimmyG (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking bike!


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice machine!!!


----------



## spartanbike (Mar 8, 2009)

RED IS FAST.

can you weigh the frame fork ?


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

frame is size 58, it weights 1080grams with seatclamp, fork weights 390grams


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

PICS:mad2:, PICS:mad2:, PICS:mad2:
.............................of the final build


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

sorry m8, still not finished waiting for some components to arrive, and some money to earn of course)


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Bufff!, it's amazing, for me is the best color for a SL 4, i want one!, but in my case i have to wait
money talks!:cryin::cryin:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Incredible bike. What crankset you gonna run with that PF-30 BB?


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

Sharp! Like everyone else, can't wait to see it built up!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the wheels more


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

"frame is size 58, it weights 1080grams with seatclamp, fork weights 390grams"

That's heavier than I would have expected. Has anyone else been able to verify that the SL4 is actually lighter than the SL3? My 2011 Size 56 S-Works Tarmac SL3 frame weighed in at 968g without the 16g seat tube clamp, but with everything else. My uncut fork was 968g. A size 58 probably weighs 20g more than a size 56.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> "frame is size 58, it weights 1080grams with seatclamp, fork weights 390grams"
> 
> That's heavier than I would have expected. Has anyone else been able to verify that the SL4 is actually lighter than the SL3? My 2011 Size 56 S-Works Tarmac SL3 frame weighed in at 968g without the 16g seat tube clamp, but with everything else. My uncut fork was 968g. A size 58 probably weighs 20g more than a size 56.


My size 54 S-Works SL4 is 1000g including seat clamp AND headset. The fork is 305g, (Cut quite short).

Whole bike is 6.1kg.

So seems like you're right, very little weight difference between the two.

But the big weight drops of yesteryear are over, methinks, unless they invent some new wonder material. 1kg frame is about the standard for a high quality light bike that hasn't been pared down to the bone. Any further weight loss is most likely at the expense of something else......


Alien USE seatpost and AX saddle 219
SRAM 53 ring 113
SRAM 39 ring 31
5 bolts 8
DA rear derailleur 165
DA front derailleur 70
DA front brake 159
DA rear brake 148
DA shifters 375
Time pedals 197
Fork 305
SYntace stem 104
Handlebar 250
Front wheel, tyre, magnet, QR	848
Rear wheel, tyre, cassette, QR	1195
Chain 245
Crank arms + spider	500
Frame, collar, headset	1000
Bottle cage, bolts 28
Cables 100
Expander plug 20

6080


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

^ 1080g frame, 390g fork, is a little heavier than I would expect from a top frame of a top name too, but if that means more durability, I'd think that's a fair trade off.

Incidently, I'm looking at the off-brand Planet X top frame:
Nanolight High Modulus Carbon Road Frame With Fork And Headset £499.99

going by weigh alone, it beats the SL4 Sworks. So it appears to me that for the time being, carbon frames have reached their lower weight limits at around just under 1000g give or take.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

"But the big weight drops of yesteryear are over, methinks, unless they invent some new wonder material. 1kg frame is about the standard for a high quality light bike that hasn't been pared down to the bone. Any further weight loss is most likely at the expense of something else......"

I agree with you. For my money, Specialized is making light frames that I feel good about riding. Some of the flyweight frames would make me nervous.

My Sl3 does weigh 66g less than my Sl2 did, but it looks like the Sl4 isn't much, if any lighter than the Sl3. My bare bike (no cages, etc) is right at 14# with the lighter of the two wheelsets I use. With my Speedplay X-1 pedals, the bike weighs 14.33#. This is using a threaded BB frame with Campy Super Record. I'd have to use tubulars to get near your bike weight. What kind of wheels are you using?


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

" My uncut fork was 968g"

Whoops! My uncut fork weighed 388g.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I just remember something. The SL3 frame does not use internal routing, and one reason Specialized does not use internal routing is because according to them, that would requires making holes in the frame and that would weaken the frame and will require added carbon layup to compensate for the weakness introduced by the holes.

But in the SL4, they use internal routing (no doubt succumbing to fashion), and I'm wonder if this cause the SL4 frame to go up in weight a bit??


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> "But the big weight drops of yesteryear are over, methinks, unless they invent some new wonder material. 1kg frame is about the standard for a high quality light bike that hasn't been pared down to the bone. Any further weight loss is most likely at the expense of something else......"
> 
> I agree with you. For my money, Specialized is making light frames that I feel good about riding. Some of the flyweight frames would make me nervous.
> 
> My Sl3 does weigh 66g less than my Sl2 did, but it looks like the Sl4 isn't much, if any lighter than the Sl3. My bare bike (no cages, etc) is right at 14# with the lighter of the two wheelsets I use. With my Speedplay X-1 pedals, the bike weighs 14.33#. This is using a threaded BB frame with Campy Super Record. I'd have to use tubulars to get near your bike weight. What kind of wheels are you using?


Wheels are Planet X 50mm carbon tubs. Very similiar to Zipp 404's in everything but price!! A touch lighter even.

But I have my eyes set on a pair of Mavic Cosmic Carbon Ultimates. With those I'd be down around 5.8kg.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree that internal cable routing is a bike fashion trend, but I doubt it causes significant weight gain in a frame. Specialized claims the SL4 is lighter, but who knows if it actually is.

In any case, a few grams will not make a difference unless you are a dedicated Weight Weenie gram counter. More important to me is a frame's ride and handling characteristics, quality of construction, durability, and the "safety factor" I feel when riding it.

There are plenty of other companies making frames that are lighter than Specialized, and you occasionally hear of cracking issues, etc. Of course, Specialized will have some frames fail as well, but I feel confident that they are not cutting corners in the interest of shaving a few grams.

Specialized is a very successful privately held company, with a lot to lose in terms of any bad publicity resulting from a design issue. I don't know if other riders even think about this, but I feel comfortable riding their frames from a peace of mind standpoint.


----------

